# Bootcamp et windows ERREUR



## Slizz (16 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai un PB, voilà j'avais installé windows via BootCamp y a un bon moment, malheureusement je n'avait alloué que 100go que j'ai dépassé, j'ai donc voulu mettre plus 150go, impossible ! malheureusement....

J'ai donc décidé de supprimer windows et de tout réinstaller, la aussi problème, vu que entre temps j'ai restauré mon mac (macOS) quand j'allais dans bootcamp (application) il ne trouvais rien (page d'accueil demandant que ma partition MAC soit complète afin d'installer windows)

Je siis donc allez dans utilitaire de disque et j'ai supprimé la partition bootcamp, j'ai ensuite lancé les commande sur le terminal pour vérifier toute mes partitions et j'ai supprimé celle de windows.

Je lance l'installation et à chaque fois j'ai une erreur, arrivé a la page ou il y a la barre de téléchargement des utilitaires windows, vers la fin, il me demande d'autoriser bootcamp, je rentre donc mon mot de passe et la "erreur d'installation" l'assistant se met ensuite à supprimer les partition bootcamp qu'il vient de créer mais il n'y arrive pas je dois donc les supprimer moi même encore...

Et dans l'assistant bootcamp quand j'y vais après cette erreur, on peut voir que les partition bootcamp et windows recovery ne sont pas monté

Bref je suis bloqué là !



```
Last login: Fri Nov 16 11:59:14 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-slizz:~ slizz$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac SSD                 43.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 106.4 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-slizz:~slizz$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

*Note de la modération :* aucun rapport dans macOS, on déménage dans la bonne section


----------



## Slizz (16 Novembre 2018)

Maintenant il bloque à la copie des fichiers Windows sur l’utilitaire boot camp; juste après la création dès partition (sur Mojave)

Impossible de copier les fichiers d’installation de Windows


----------



## vinzzzz (17 Novembre 2018)

Hello ! 
J’ai exactement le même soucis que toi, mais sans solution pour le moment


----------



## vinzzzz (17 Novembre 2018)

J'ai du nouveau, finalement la copie des fichiers se déroule correctement lorsque j'utilise une ancienne Iso de windows 10 datant de 2015 que j'avais encore sur mon disque.
J'avais avant essayé d'utiliser la toute dernière iso disponible sur le site de microsoft... par contre pour le moment je ne suis pas encore sortie de l'auberge, car après avoir redémarrer, impossible de poursuivre l’installation de win 10 sur la partition créée par boot camp : nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition windows 10...

Si qqun à une idée !? je suis preneur


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2018)

Quel type de fichier .iso utilisez-vous ?

Le dernier fichier officiel pour la version Windows 10 1809 a pour nom exact *Win10_1809Oct_French_x64.iso*
La précédente version de Windows 10 1803 a pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*

Lien officiel de téléchargement de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## vinzzzz (17 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai tout d'abord essayé avec la *Win10_1809Oct_French_x64.iso* mais ça n'a pas fonctionné du tout. 
Ensuite j'ai utilisé une vieille *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso, *ça fonctionne mais bloque lors du redémarage et l'instalation : nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition windows 10...
Je vais essayer avec la 1803...


----------



## vinzzzz (17 Novembre 2018)

Bon ça ne fonctionne pas non plus avec la *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso  
*
Je ne sais pas comment faire. toujours le même message : nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition windows 10
Je precise que seul la souris et le clavier sont connectés...


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2018)

vinzzzz a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment faire. toujours le même message : nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition windows 10


Un problème avec les partitions ? Est-ce que tu peux en relançant Assistant Boot Camp supprimer la partition ? De plus quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac. Quelle taille avais-tu réservée et que reste-t-il de disponible pour macOS ?

Au cas où, un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...j'ai fait la mise à jour vers la version 1809 sans aucun problème.


----------



## vinzzzz (17 Novembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide Locke !
Alors, pas l'impression d'avoir un problème avec mes partitions, je peux supprimer la partition Bootcamp avec l'assistant et recommencer. voici les caractéristiques de mon mac (je précise que j'avais déjà réussi à installer windows 10 lors de l'aquisition de imon imac) Mais j'ai voulu, comme toi, transferer bootcamp sur un disque ssd thunderbolt) :






Le problème vient il du Fusion drive ? Est il possible de modifier le mac en supprimant le fusion drive et y installer directement un gros ssd sans fusion drive ?


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2018)

vinzzzz a dit:


> Est il possible de modifier le mac en supprimant le fusion drive et y installer directement un gros ssd sans fusion drive ?


Oui bien sûr, mais ce n'est pas une mince affaire !

Ton modèle d'iMac est proche du mien, sauf que j'ai un SSD de 512 Go.



Je ne vois pas en quoi un FusionDrive peut poser problème ? Dans le message que je cite pour mon installation en réponse #8, tu as donc eu exactement les mêmes fenêtres d'installation que proposait Assistant Boot Camp. Donc, aucun téléchargement des pilotes/drivers. Est-ce qu'arrivé à cette étape...


Locke a dit:


> Après c'est l'interface de l'installateur de Windows qui intervient et là encore il faut impérativement sélectionner la partition temporaire que créer Assistant Boot Camp ayant pour nom exact BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis faire un clic sur l'option Formater qui est écrit en plus petit. Une fois fait, la partition BOOTCAMP changera de nom, ne pas s'en soucier et faire un clic sur Suivant. Il n'y aura pas de commentaires sur la suite de l'installation étant donné que si ce protocole est bien suivi, l'installation de Windows ira jusqu'au bout.


...tu as bien suivi le protocole d'installation ?

A quel moment est apparu ce message...


vinzzzz a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment faire. toujours le même message : nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition ni localiser une partition windows 10


...dans les fenêtres d'installation de Windows ?

Par curiosité, avant de faire quoi que ce soit, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le résultat, histoire de voir la structure de ton disque dur interne.

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## vinzzzz (19 Novembre 2018)

Hello @Locke !

A priori, j'ai eu exactement les mêmes écrans que toi.

J'ai aussi suivi le protocole d'instalation de Windows, et le fameux message arrive après avoir cliqué sur suivant pour poursuivre l'instalation (après avoir avoir formaté la partition qui se nomme BOOTCAMP et qui change de nom.

J'avais lu sur d'autres forums, que le problème pouvait venir d'un périphérique encore connecté au mac. mais j'ai tout débranché de celui ci pour réaliser l'instal.

J'ai re supprimé la partition bootcamp et voilà l'état de mes disques, est ce que tu vois qqchose d'anormal ?


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            74.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

Merci encore de m'aider, c'est Top !


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2018)

vinzzzz a dit:


> J'ai re supprimé la partition bootcamp et voilà l'état de mes disques, est ce que tu vois qqchose d'anormal ?


Maintenant oui, il y a des problèmes, il va falloir attendre que macomaniac fasse un petit tour par ici. Sinon, tu as bien relancé Assistant Boot Camp pour effacer les précédentes installations ?


----------



## vinzzzz (19 Novembre 2018)

Ah ! Ok, D'après toi, ce sont les volume preboot / recovery & VM qui posent problèmes ?


----------



## vinzzzz (19 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Sinon, tu as bien relancé Assistant Boot Camp pour effacer les précédentes installations ?


Oui tout à fait, c'est bien avec L'assistant bootcamp que j'ai repartitionné en un seul bloc.
@macomaniac m'a déjà aidé pour réparer mes disques dans un autre sujet et j'ai l'impression que mes disques sont comme il m'a aidé à les mettre


----------



## vinzzzz (19 Novembre 2018)

@Locke pour info voici exactement où ça bloque [emoji53]


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2018)

Si tu n'as pas un FusionDrive, il y a bien un problème avec 2 fois Apple_APFS Container disk2.

Pour ta copie écran de ta réponse #15, normalement et obligatoirement la Partition 4 doit avoir pour nom exact BOOTCAMP en majuscules, on la sélectionne, on fait un clic sur Formater...




...la partition changera de nom, on ne s'en préoccupe pas et on fait un clic sur Suivant. Si la partition temporaire créer par Assistant Boot Camp ne porte pas le nom en majuscules de BOOTCAMP, la suite de l'installation sera en échec.


----------



## vinzzzz (19 Novembre 2018)

Si si j’ai bien un fusion drive, et la partition BOOTCAMP se nommait bien BOOTCAMP avant que je ne clique sur formater. 
Je suis dépité


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2018)

vinzzzz a dit:


> Si si j’ai bien un fusion drive, et la partition BOOTCAMP se nommait bien BOOTCAMP avant que je ne clique sur formater.
> Je suis dépité


Bon alors, il faut refaire appel à macomaniac pour remettre à plat ton FusionDrive.


----------



## vinzzzz (19 Novembre 2018)

Ok ! Alors @macomaniac, mon avenir est entre tes lignes de commandes  

Je remets l'état de mes disques : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            82.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## vinzzzz (19 Novembre 2018)

J'ai refait une installation native de MacOs Mojave (avec un disque bootable) en prenant soin de Formater le disque.

Ensuite de retenter une installation de windows 10 via bootcamp, mais c'est toujours la même chose. 

Rien n'est connecté sur mon Imac, juste un clavier et une souris filaire en USB tout de même. Peut être que ça vient d'eux ?

Est ce que ça pourrais venir de Mojave ? 
Du coup dernière question, si je réinstalle Sierras, peut être que je pourrais réinstaller Windows, mais est ce que je pourrais tout de même ensuite le transférer sur un ssd externer via winclone 7 ?


----------



## Locke (19 Novembre 2018)

vinzzzz a dit:


> J'ai refait une installation native de MacOs Mojave (avec un disque bootable) en prenant soin de Formater le disque.


Tout dépend comment tu as fait le formatage ? Pour moi il faut restructurer ton FusionDrive qui je pense est le problème, et là il faudrait en passer par des commandes via le Terminal.


vinzzzz a dit:


> Ensuite de retenter une installation de windows 10 via bootcamp, mais c'est toujours la même chose.


Ca me paraîtrait logique vu ce je mentionne juste au dessus.


vinzzzz a dit:


> Rien n'est connecté sur mon Imac, juste un clavier et une souris filaire en USB tout de même. Peut être que ça vient d'eux ?


Non.


vinzzzz a dit:


> Est ce que ça pourrais venir de Mojave ?


Non.


vinzzzz a dit:


> Du coup dernière question, si je réinstalle Sierras, peut être que je pourrais réinstaller Windows, mais est ce que je pourrais tout de même ensuite le transférer sur un ssd externer via winclone 7 ?


Tant que ton FusionDrive ne sera pas restructuré, ça ne servira à rien. Mais si une installation de Windows abouti, alors oui, aucun problème par la suite pour faire un clone dans un disque USB uniquement en Thunderbolt avec Winclone.

Par curiosité, refais de nouveau un diskutil list.


----------



## vinzzzz (19 Novembre 2018)

Merci pour tes réponses @Locke 
J'ai formaté le disue macintosh avec les outils d'utilitaire de disque que propose l'installe de mojave en APFS.

Voici mon diskutil list : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            24.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```

@macomaniac une idée du soucis ? 

Merci à tous les deux pour votre aide !!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2018)

*vinzzzz*

Est-ce que l'Assistant BootCamp n'arrive pas à repartitionner ?

Passe la commande expérimentale :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800G fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* Fusion Style à *800 Go* > et crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *200 Go* en fin de HDD

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## vinzzzz (20 Novembre 2018)

Hello @macomaniac !

Alors j’ai du nouveau à vous raconter ! Comme c’est aussi une de mes machines de travail, j’ai essayé de trouver de l’aide également auprès d’Apple. 
Ce qui en est ressorti, c’est de finalement tester l’option d’installer Windows via une clé bootable Windows. 

J’ai alors créer moi même une partition Windows en fat. 

Créé, sur une autre machine (avec Windows), une clé bootable avec le dernier iso Windows 10. 
Et bingo ! L’installation de windows s’est poursuivie correctement jusque la fin. 
J’ai également pris soin de télécharger l’utilitaire Windows support grâce à l’assistant bootcamp pour l’installer sur Windows. 

Tout fonctionne correctement par ce biais. 

Par contre, j’ai voulu poursuivre ce pourquoi j’avais entamé cette réinstalle de Windows: transféré Windows sur un disque ssd externe. 

Et la, avec winclone, tout se passe bien, Windows semble démarrer normalement via le ssd, malheureusement, une fois démarré, je finis sur un écran noir, et juste le pointeur de la souris qui est visible et qui bouge normalement. Mais comme vous l’aurez compris, je ne peux pas faire grand chose mis à par rebooter sur macOS ou sur Windows du disque interne qui fonctionne. 

Je vais essayer de repreparer Windows avec sysprep, et de recréer un clone. 

Je vais voir ce que ça donne. 

Et je vous tiens rapidement au courant.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Novembre 2018)

Je vois que tu es « auto-soluble »


----------



## vinzzzz (20 Novembre 2018)

Ouh la ! Ne crois pas ça ! [emoji4] 
Je n’ai pas encore terminé et aurais peut être encore besoin de votre aide avant que je ne réussisse vraiment à me servir de mon Windows sur mon disque externe !! [emoji6]

En tout cas je vous raconte la suite demain !

Et encore merci de votre aide apporté à la communauté !


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2018)

vinzzzz a dit:


> Et la, avec winclone, tout se passe bien, Windows semble démarrer normalement via le ssd, malheureusement, une fois démarré, je finis sur un écran noir, et juste le pointeur de la souris qui est visible et qui bouge normalement. Mais comme vous l’aurez compris, je ne peux pas faire grand chose mis à par rebooter sur macOS ou sur Windows du disque interne qui fonctionne.


Le disque dur externe doit-être impérativement dans un boîtier USB en Thunderbolt.

Pour Winclone, le disque dur externe doit-être en Tableau de partition GUID, ne pas sélectionner MBR et il faut formater en FAT32, Winclone se chargera de faire la conversion à la volée en NTFS.


----------



## vinzzzz (21 Novembre 2018)

Bon j'ai transféré mon windows préparé avec sysprep sur mon disque externe (un transcend Thunderbolt de 512 GO).

j'ai démarré une première fois sur le disque externe. Je ne sais pas si c'est normal, mais il a rebooté une première fois. j'ai, du coup, d'abord cru à un échec et me voyait déjà tout recommencé.

Mais j'ai tout de même redémarré à nouveau dessus, et là, Magie ! les écrans de préparation de Windows se sont succédés avec succés !
J'ai directement installé le windows support Téléchargé par l'assistant bootcamp. et redémarré à nouveau.

Tout à l'air pour le moment de fonctionner comme un charme ! Windows profite de la rapidité du SSD et c'est vraiment un gain de temps lorsque je suis dessus.

Je poursuis mon installation de logiciels dont j'ai besoin et je vous fais un retour de mon utilisation après quelques heures / jours !


----------



## vinzzzz (21 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Le disque dur externe doit-être impérativement dans un boîtier USB en Thunderbolt.
> 
> Pour Winclone, le disque dur externe doit-être en Tableau de partition GUID, ne pas sélectionner MBR et il faut formater en FAT32, Winclone se chargera de faire la conversion à la volée en NTFS.



Merci @Locke s'est en effet ce que j'ai fait, je pense avoir lu ça d'un de tes post sur un autre sujet


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2018)

vinzzzz a dit:


> Merci @Locke s'est en effet ce que j'ai fait, je pense avoir lu ça d'un de tes post sur un autre sujet


Certainement ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


vinzzzz a dit:


> Mais j'ai tout de même redémarré à nouveau dessus, et là, Magie ! les écrans de préparation de Windows se sont succédés avec succés !
> J'ai directement installé le windows support Téléchargé par l'assistant bootcamp. et redémarré à nouveau.
> 
> Tout à l'air pour le moment de fonctionner comme un charme ! Windows profite de la rapidité du SSD et c'est vraiment un gain de temps lorsque je suis dessus.
> ...


Donc, tout va pour le mieux et c'est l'essentiel.

Sinon, il y a une autre alternative, mais il faut faire un clone d'un vrai PC fraîchement installé en utilisant un logiciel de clonage spécifique pour Windows qui est EaseUS Todo Backup en n'oubliant de sélectionner Optimiser pour un SSD. Et c'est la seule possibilité d'utiliser un boîtier USB 3.0. Information très importante, ce PC doit-être récent, c'est-à-dire que la carte mère doit avoir son firmware en UEFI, un microprogramme qui remplace le BIOS, sinon il restera en mode Legacy et le boot de démarrage sera impossible.


----------



## vinzzzz (18 Février 2019)

Petit retour d'utilisation de windows 10 sur mon SSD externe. Eh bien tout va pour le mieux après plusieurs mois d'utilisation les mises à jours se passent bien et je n'ai pas eu de problème majeur d’installation de logiciel. Je vais du coup bientôt procéder à la même config sur un autre Imac, mais pas tout à fait de la même génération. Je vous direz alors si la méthode officielle via lu'utilitaire bootcamp a fonctionné.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2019)

vinzzzz a dit:


> Petit retour d'utilisation de windows 10 sur mon SSD externe.


Dans quel type de boîtier USB ?


----------



## vinzzzz (18 Février 2019)

Le voici un Transcend SSD portable 512 Go USB 3.1 Thunderbolt pour Mac - StoreJet 500 - TS512GSJM500 : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00NV9LSEE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_KgULqtP5SGBE3


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2019)

vinzzzz a dit:


> Le voici un Transcend SSD portable 512 Go USB 3.1 Thunderbolt pour Mac - StoreJet 500 - TS512GSJM500 : https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00NV9LSEE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_KgULqtP5SGBE3


Donc, un boîtier Thunderbolt que je mentionne depuis un bon moment et qui est la seule possibilité en suivant ce protocole en réponse #2.


----------



## vinzzzz (18 Février 2019)

tout à fait, seule possibilité mais assez efficace !


----------

